# Anyone undergoing FET in January 2011?



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Dear Ladies

Is anyone looking for a cycle buddy for this month?

I have just started prognova and have my scan booked for the 18th January.  This is my 2nd FET.  Last year was my 1st which resulted in a BFP, but was quickly followed by a MC.  

My first cycle of IVF was cancelled last March due to OHSS.  The good news was that the OHSS resulted in 28 eggs, 20 of which were frozen on day 5 and I am told are all good quality.  I have 17 left and I hope I will not be going back and forth to Prague (which is where they are frozen) for the next 2 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fingers crossed!

Mrs Signs


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Mrs signs - I am hoping to have a FET next month - got hospital appointment tm for an intial scan - not really sure what to expect?

Had ICSI in August which resulted in a BFP but also miscarried - it is so unfair eh?
Only have 2 little snow babies so not to confident about the whole thawing working out but have to give it a try.


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

let me know how tomorrow goes - i find it helps to follow other ladies' journeys - reduces the amount of time i spend focusing on getting pregnant myself - gosh the hours I have spent on that! I would have a phd by now if the time had been spent on an academic subject.

The highs and lows of a BFP and a mc are dreadful.  Fingers crossed for BFPs all round.

Mrs Signs


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm due to start my 2nd FET next month. I had my scan yesterday to check that there was nothing strange happening to my ovaries after my failed FET in December.  All looks good and fingers crossed we'll be starting early Feb.

Need to stay positive now and hope that it works this time.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Ruthybee


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice to know that there are a few of us in the same boat! here's hoping we all get lucky! x


----------



## Mrs Chatty (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Mrs Signs
Looks like we are on about the same schedule.  I have my scan scheduled for 1/20/11, this is our 1st FET.  My 1st cycle was 12/2007 BFN none survived to be frozen, 2nd cycle May 2008 BFP my daughter will be 2 this month.  So we are trying for our 2nd child.  I have had 1 MC and was pregnant with twins initially with my daughter and lost one, so I really have no idea what to expect at this point.  I am doing what they call a natural FET so I am taking estradiol now until closer to ET.  Sending EVERYONE positive thought, energy and hopes!


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs Chatty 

Yes we are on about the same schedule.  My scan is Tuesday but I have booked flights for Prague on the 28th for FET on the 28th so as to fit in around work, so you may have your FET sooner than me.

I have taken a bit of a risk booking flights before the scan, but I have my fingers crossed that my lining will be thick enough. I have not had a problem in that area before.

I am doing lots of healthy eating this time plus 8 brazil nuts each day.  The healthy eating is going great and I have lost 4 pound! 

Marion have you had your scan yet?


Mrs Signs


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey there,
Sorry not been on  this very much - find it hard until I know its really happening! First scan went well,lining nice & thin,picked up medication yesterday & due to start down regging on sun-go back for a scan 10th feb to check progress.


----------

